# Jarlsberg Wedges On Sale



## Norwester55 (Apr 30, 2019)

At Costco thru 5/12. $4.30 off per wedge. Too warm to smoke cheese here now unless I want to start at 4am but I'm going to stock up on it. 
Because you can never have too much cheese!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 30, 2019)

Smoked Jarlsberg is my favorite cheese....
If you use one of the AMNS smoke gens, have you tried making dust ??  It generates less heat than pellets...


----------

